# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Πλυντήριο > [Άλλη] Αγορά νέου πλυντηρίου ρούχων - τι προτείνετε?

## stafidas

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,

μετά από 15 χρόνια λειτουργίας ενός brandt, ήρθε η ώρα να αγοράσω ένα καινούριο πλυντήριο. Τα έφαγε τα ψωμιά του.

Θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας σχετικά με ποια μάρκα (ίσως και μοντέλο) να προτιμήσω ( κάποια σκέψη / κατεύθυνση γενικότερα). Σκέφτομαι κάτι σε 5-6 κιλά χωρητικότητα και σε προσιτή τιμή. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει να έχει ηλεκτρονικές τεχνολογίες super-duper (να ψήνει καφέ κ.τ.λ.). Θέλω να είναι γερό και να έχω το κεφάλι μου ήσυχο από βλάβες.

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://washing-machine.diplotop.gr/most-reliable

----------

stafidas (05-10-13)

----------


## stafidas

Φίλε Πέτρο, σ'ευχαριστώ για το site. Θα το κοιτάξω γιατί φαίνεται πολύ ενδιαφέρον.
Πέρα από αυτό, εσύ έχεις πολλά χρόνια εμπειρίας πάνω σε αυτά. Από προσωπική σου πείρα λοιπόν, ποιες μάρκες θα ξεχώριζες ως πιο αξιόπιστες?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ειλικρινά δεν γνωρίζω γιατί "έχω κρεμάσει τα παπούτσια" με αυτά ... και εκτός αυτού τα μοντέλα αλλάζουν από μήνα σε μήνα οπότε δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω στις καινούριες "φουρνιές" τι καρβέλια βγάζουν. 

Γιαυτό και σου έδωσα με βάση την "προτίμηση χρηστών" . 

Αν είχα την δυνατότητα να δω το κάθε μοντέλο εσωτερικά (στα μηχανικά μέρη του τουλάχιστον ) γιατί από ηλεκτρονικά μέρη ουδείς γνωρίζει την αξιοπιστία του στα νεότερα μοντέλα . θα σου έλεγα για τα μηχανικά μέρη με ποια από αυτά θα ήσουν "ήσυχος" .

Χοντρικά θα έλεγα απέφυγε τα άνω φόρτωσης 
και ανάλογα την τσέπη σου προτίμησε να πάρεις σε (κιλά χωρητικότητας ) περισσότερο των 5-6 .. (με την λογική ότι αυτά τουλάχιστον είναι ποιο "σοβαρά" φτιαγμένα) 

προσωπικά θα έκανα και μια "μικροέρευνα " σε ποια από όλες τις μάρκες έχουν πανάκριβα ανταλλακτικά ή σέρβις σε σχέση με κάποια άλλα .. έτσι ώστε να αποφύγω αυτές τις μάρκες 
και ποιες εταιρίες δεν είναι αξιόπιστες ή σοβαρές με τις εγγυήσεις που δίνουν

----------

stafidas (05-10-13)

----------


## nyannaco

Αν βοηθάει, έχω ένα LG WD80160F που κοντεύει την οκταετία, και είναι άψογο. Και κυκλοφορούν και ανταλλακτικά στο internet.

----------


## gRooV

...και εγώ LG με direct drive επέλεξα.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> ...και εγώ LG με direct drive επέλεξα.


Από το στόμα μου το πήρες .. όντως μου αρέσουν πολύ ... κάποτε πρέπει να εξελιχθούμε και να ξεχάσουμε τους ιμάντες ! και τις τρίχες με τα "καρβουνάκια"

LG.JPG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSRaEz3JGC8

Και αν κάποτε χαλάσει ... έχεις και κάποιες ελπίδες να φτιάξεις και καμιά ανεμογεννήτρια 
 :Lol: 

Αν πάρω LG με Direct drive θα παρακαλάω να χαλάσει γρήγορα ... για να κατασκευάσω ανεμογεννήτρια !

----------

tipos (04-04-17)

----------


## chip

η μητέρα μου έχει ariston margherita εδώ και καμια 15 χρόνια απ οτι θυμάμαι και οι μόνες βλάβες (φυσιολογικό πιστεύω) ήταν λάστιχο στην πορτα πριν 1 χρόνο, υμάντα πριν 2-3 μήνες και αντίσταση πριν 3-4 χρόνια που προφανώς έχει να κάνει και με το ΠΟΛΥ ΣΚΛΗΡΟ ΝΕΡΟ που έχουμε...

----------


## nyannaco

http://www.mediamarkt.gr/mcs/product...tml?langId=-18
Θα το κοίταγα πολύ σοβαρά.

----------


## stafidas

Τελικά πήρα ένα 8κιλο bosch:
http://www.bosch-home.gr/%CF%80%CF%8...AQ24362GR.html

Το βρήκα με ένα χτυπηματάκι (Β διαλογής) σε αρκετά καλή τιμή και με κέρδισε. Ελπίζω να μην το μετανιώσω.

Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## andyferraristi

Καλορίζικο, καλά πλυσίματα και (προπαντώς) μακροζωΐα ...

----------


## zevage

Για να μην ανοιξω νεο θεμα λεω να συνεχίσω εδώ.
Το πλυντήριό μας (AEG W730) χάλασε (εχω ανοιξει ενα θεμα σχετικό) και δεν ξερω αν τελικά θα επισκευασθεί, δεν ξερω αλλωστε αν θα συμφέρει κιόλας.
Προκειμένου λοιπόν να προετοιμαστώ θα ήθελα γνώμες για αγορά καινούργιου χωρητικότητας 6-7-8 χλγ μέγιστα. Χρήματα περιορισμένα και θα προτιμούσα χωρίς πολλά ηλεκτρονικά.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## filam

Απο προσωπική εμπειρία και επαφή με τα LG θα σου τα πρότεινα άφοβα. Μοτέρ Direct Drive και γενικα από χειρισμό αν και ηλεκτρονικά δεν θα σε δυσκολέψει. Η λειτουργίες τους γίνονται με απλά βήματα. Σαν πρόταση κοίταχε αυτό εδώ.

----------


## Giannos88

H lg έχει περάσει ενα βήμα μπροστά. Έχω και γω ενα direct drive 8 κιλό του 2011. Είναι άψογο και καλοφτιαγμένο, made in china με σοβαρά iso κατασκευής φυσικά. Ελπίζω να είναι απροβληματιστο για αρκετά χρόνια ακόμη.

----------


## nyannaco

Κι εγώ έχω ένα με ιμάντα, από το 2006, άψογο.

----------


## xsterg

εγω απο την αλλη επιλεγω πλυντηριο με βαση το οτι θελω να ειναι πανω απο 8 κιλα ο καδος και να εχει οπωσδηποτε συνδεση και με ηλιακο θερμοσιφωνα. στην χωρα μας ειναι κριμα να μην εκμεταλλευομαστε αυτην την δυνατοτητα...

----------

Papas00zas (08-04-17)

----------

